# Mechanics/Theme Interest check: A Game of Roles



## RoleplayKutu (Jul 25, 2013)

EDIT: I am still checking this everyday so don't refrain from posting because the interest check grows a bit old.

Since I am waiting for a couple of awesome rps to start atm this is nowhere close so don't refrain from saying your opinion because you are in roleplays currently because so am I but since I am done with my stories I wanted to post the interest check and see what do you people think.

I know that usually warhammer40k rps happen here which imo can easily be the best but since I have also seen some other themes springing up I wanted to see if people were interested in a GoT(Game of Thrones) roleplay. Now since there can be a lot of fuss about what happens where or who goes there I have attempted to write a story with many paths. It took me a good deal of time but it would pretty much cover every decision the band of players would make.

Concerning spoilers and such, I tried to write the story to be both entertaining to someone who knows his GoT and to be intriguing to someone who hasn't bothered with it or has only watched the show, on the latter I worked on nice descriptions of places after reading the books a good deal of times. Normally I had prepared the story for a virtual tabletop rp (by mixing Pendragon and DnD rules) but I thought that if I see people are interested here it would be a good deal of fun.

The setting of the story takes place when the second book "A Clash of Kings" starts and for those who have *1st season end spoilers* watched the show, after Ned Stark's execution. There is a bit of time difference between the book and the show but that is inconsequential.

EDIT: More info on that on later post!

The protagonists will end up in a tavern of a certain location by the call of someone. You can imagine that it would be like a quest for bounty although it could end up anywhere. What me and some friends who helped me tried to do was give the roleplayers complete freedom on the choices they would make. The script contains adequate scenario wherever the players might choose to go since the GoT universe is so rich in places and locations. Your destination will also make the quests the players will be given vary and the plot that will unfold.

Concerning that, it doesn't conflict with the main story which technically isn't complete yet but you will be sure to cross mentions of memorable characters and events. For those who are familiar with the setting, it feels unsettling to "cut" you off your knowledge of the events. In your posts you are free to have abstract knowledge of events in the form of rumors. For example many characters in the books refer to events that happened in previous chapters by ridiculous exaggerations of the actual truth which is something you can too use to immerse yourself.

For players completely unknown to the GoT universe, after you make sure you have a blurry memory of the map I will provide descriptions of the places your heroes will visit as "spectating" as I can since my story is basically a multi-path script.

I also mention Mechanics in the title. The reason for this is to make the roleplay more clear as to how your character is progressing. The fact that here people write author-level posts is very nice in the immersion aspect and that's what I love in every roleplay here whether I am in it or not.

I haven't GM'd a forum before so I assume its trickier than in a skype session because there is a passive factor so I think events can be a bit cloudy. For that reason I plan to give specific info for each player after every update as some other cool GMs do here mentioning whether that enemy is within your ability to beat down or whether he looks he will put up quite a fight.

For actions such as brawls or even miscellaneous ones another GM here reminded me of a system used in an actual RPG game(Fallout) which lets you pick increase/decrease your starting attributes in a way that the character is never broken and ends up fitting the theme you want him in but since I said the project is not close this can come for discussion with those interested.

Points or no, I also think it would be fair to keep a balance in the character's posts. Eg if you do a quadruple backflip and throw a shiv at the throats of 20 enemies during your post you should expect to find yourself shot with an arrow someplace. This example is extreme but you get the feel.

Concerning player survival, I thought it would be nice to use a Wounds system like in Dark Heresy depending on the physical strength of the character but this also comes into discussion.

*I want to point out* that such mechanics won't take intensively major part in the rp since its an rp here not an rpg as far as I am aware of and the better the post is written the better the story will go.
Equipment for first characters will depend on your character expertise/origins.

So these were the facts I had in mind, I would love to GM a forum rp too when I get some free time to ensure I can be active all the time, so I would like to know what you think of the above. If I mentioned something that is not compatible with rps here I would love if you could tell me:bye:

EDIT: Seeing the very first people would prefer a period before the main timeline, I get more excited because I may get to continue first scripts I kept as drafts. A suggestion so far was Blackfyre Rebellion era for which I had my first script so if you have any suggestions feel free to post them. Since I said there is time for now I always have time to write per day 
--If you have only seen the show but you are interested you can search online the periods mentioned -definitely would be spoiler free at least- and also tell what you think !


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I love A Song Of Ice and Fire.

Whether or not I would partake is a different question.

There's a long and rich history for ASOIAF. Personally, I would be more interested in something set before the main timeline - Perhaps during one of the Blackfyre Rebellions.


----------



## RoleplayKutu (Jul 25, 2013)

dark angel said:


> I love A Song Of Ice and Fire.
> 
> Whether or not I would partake is a different question.
> 
> There's a long and rich history for ASOIAF. Personally, I would be more interested in something set before the main timeline - Perhaps during one of the Blackfyre Rebellions.



The first GoT script I tried to write for a skype roleplay was before the Blackfyre Rebellions and it had the players actually participating there at first then survivors would flee with the Golden Company, but I thought people who are only familiar with the show would like to see more "familiar" faces so the main one I have starts at Robert's rebellion with quite the interesting twists me and a friend thought about. 

I extended the last ones to Ned Stark's execution but since I said I wouldn't pop it anytime soon I can find my bookmarks again and start extending the blackfyre one or the more recent before the main timeline.

If we can find people who would be interested in roleplaying in a certain ASOIAF period I am ready to look my drafts make something cool in due time so all I need is your suggestions:biggrin:

If I get enough preference opinions I can also post something here to tell me if you like it.:bye:


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd be interested.

However, as Dark Angel says, there's a lot of history in those books. I'd be far more interested in RP taking place in an earlier spot on the timeline.


----------



## Cleanser (Jul 27, 2013)

I'd join in if it's Robert's Rebellion era, or even as far back as the War of Conquest


----------



## RoleplayKutu (Jul 25, 2013)

Alright so I looked at what I had for the older project and the eras for which I have openings are by age of creation:

Blackfyre Rebellion
War of the Ninepenny Kings
Robert's Rebellion and Reign
Main Timeline(Probably won't be used)
The Founding of Braavos (Extremely ancient in comparison to the others, I had half a mind of making a huge script out of this by a friend's request, so far its only the part of how the moon-singers led the slaves to Braavos. I didn't continue past that but thought someone might be interested.)
Custom (Request all probable participants would agree on. I love ASOIAF and writing about it so all is cool on that.)

Pretty much the ones except the main timeline are openings that would suffice for at least 10 updates depending on the player choices but since I am waiting for roleplays to start atm if I see what people prefer I will dedicate free time I may get in extending one to a full script.

Players and Equipment: Figure I might post this for an interest check too, this was the character "pool" we used for the tabletop session.

Player can be from any race and place of Westeros and Essos except: Wildling, Earth-Singer, Undead(derp).Some rules may also apply concerning the era chosen.

Since women are considered frail in ASOIAF with not many combat-able female characters nobody I have seen so far has chosen a woman but if you want to make one you are free to. You will have bonuses and penalties on interactions but good roleplaying could make you a valuable asset.
Concerning nobility:
Player can be a bastard (I'd rather not one of the major houses unless the era allows it*), which will give him greater skill with some weaponry and riding but less success in fellowship tests. An example of creativity was on the GoT rp I had already done, one of the players chose to be a Dayne bastard and called himself the "Shitstar" which made everyone laugh ofc.

*A Stark bastard on robert's rebellion or main timeline would be a farcry but I don't think its the same for the previous periods.

The equipment would contain all the possible medieval weapons mentioned and their quality and type would have to be parallel to the player origins. 
Each player has a main and a secondary weapon.
Main weapons: Arming Sword / Eastern Sword / Arakh / Bow / Crossbow / Halberd / Glaive / Spear / War Mace / Morningstar / Shafted Mace / Greatsword / Bastard Sword / War Axe / Crossbow.
Secondary weapons: Dagger / Cleaver / Cudgel / Pickaxe / Sling / Club / Javelin and any such weaponry you can imagine. 

You will have to choose a character build depending on his origins and background. Skinny, Svelte or Bulky. For example a skinny character should expect some kind of failure like a sprained ankle or any such mishap if he tries to swing a Shafted Mace or a Greatsword and the same insists for cases where someone Bulky tries to perform leaps etc.

Bear in mind that these rules are "taken" from a tabletop rp and I think would be useful there to avoid extremely powerful characters but it is all up to what the players want to play.
The trains you can give your character through your bio will have impact on the items you will have. Bastards and Blacksmiths have good quality of weapons, Hunters can forage and well, hunt better. Additionally a blacksmith may have a repair hammer as a hunter may have a snare trap. 

What we did last time was each one having a special item based on his bio and I also had spiked gauntlets on first come first serve policy.

Talk about attributes still has to be made. So what do you think about this? Tell me if you would like to see anything more or if something of the above feels wrong:bye:!


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

That seems... pretty awesome to me. I'd be more inclined to do the Blackfyre Rebellion or Robert's Rebellion, but any of them would work for me.


----------



## RoleplayKutu (Jul 25, 2013)

I still have this on the back of my head. If people can be found here with common interest on era notify me.


----------

